# Some zoo pics



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

We got up at 5:30 yesterday morning and drove to a zoo to help clean up after the winter. There wasn't many animals out but we managed to get a few. It was a lot of fun helping and we are going back once they officially open. This is the zoo that has the tiger from the move Life of Pi. We could hear the cats but they were in their barn. 
We then headed over to the Toronto Zoo for an hour. 3 hours later, we headed home. 

























There's more but flckr won't let me upload them. Says they keep timing out. Even though I resized them. *sigh* Giving up for now.


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice set Barb, I really like # 6 :thumbup:


Not sure why you are having issues uploading, maybe because they are marked as Private ?


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Bill. I don't have the ones I'm trying to upload as marked private but they are HUGE. I was using the D7100 and the jpegs are all 8mb and over. The raw's are 27mb. So flickr keeps telling me they are timing out. I've tried resizing but no luck yet. Will try again later. And I am changing the size on the camera.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Thanks Bill. I don't have the ones I'm trying to upload as marked private but they are HUGE. I was using the D7100 and the jpegs are all 8mb and over. The raw's are 27mb. So flickr keeps telling me they are timing out. I've tried resizing but no luck yet. Will try again later. And I am changing the size on the camera.



you can't simply upload raw files to Flickr. They need to be processed, then formatted for the web, outside of the camera.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

Braineack said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Bill. I don't have the ones I'm trying to upload as marked private but they are HUGE. I was using the D7100 and the jpegs are all 8mb and over. The raw's are 27mb. So flickr keeps telling me they are timing out. I've tried resizing but no luck yet. Will try again later. And I am changing the size on the camera.
> ...



I know. Sorry, I worded that wrong. They weren't the raw file. My point is that one the D80, with large picture size, my jpegs were 2-3 mb max. They are much larger on this camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow. Great stuff Barb, really like the shots 1,4 & 5 in particular.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I know. Sorry, I worded that wrong. They weren't the raw file. My point is that one the D80, with large picture size, my jpegs were 2-3 mb max. They are much larger on this camera.



I have just as many megapixels as your D7100, and when I save jpgs at full quality at 2000px, they are still only 2MB tops.  Not sure what you are doing to make jpgs so large.  However, Flickr has a file size limit of 200MB for photos...


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

Braineack said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I know. Sorry, I worded that wrong. They weren't the raw file. My point is that one the D80, with large picture size, my jpegs were 2-3 mb max. They are much larger on this camera.
> ...



Ok do I have something set on the camera that is making them so huge? I'll have to go back to the manual and check. I've only had the camera since Friday so still a little lost on things. I checked the jpegs and they are all around 7-8 mb. Huge.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Wow. Great stuff Barb, really like the shots 1,4 & 5 in particular.



Thank you! It was a lot of fun trying out the new lens and camera. And it was a very long day for us but we had a really good time.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...




oh okay, I get you, you're taking the jpgs directly from the camera.

I'm curious, if you're shooting RAW + jpg, but then just uploading jpgs, what do you do with the RAW files?


really like D71_5083 btw.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

Braineack said:


> oh okay, I get you, you're taking the jpgs directly from the camera.
> 
> I'm curious, if you're shooting RAW + jpg, but then just uploading jpgs, what do you do with the RAW files?
> 
> ...



I upload the pictures to the computer using Picassa then post. I shoot raw + jpeg just in case I get that great shot and blow the settings so that I can edit it if necessary. But I really hate editing so mostly the raw files just sit there in the folder and I never use them. I'm seriously re-thinking this since most places I go to, I go to many times and can reshoot. 

The files I upload here, aren't edited other than the occasional crop. I really should learn editing but I just don't have the patience for it. 

Thank you for the compliment on the picture. He was a pretty friendly guy who was as curious about us as we were about him.


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2014)

What are you using to process the files prior to uploading ?


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> What are you using to process the files prior to uploading ?



Bill, I just import them from the memory card using Picassa (a google photo editing software). Then I post. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2014)

When you are done editing and export the jpg you should be able to set the size of the files to be exported. You are probably exporting as Original size, if you can set the size to 1200x1200 max.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> When you are done editing and export the jpg you should be able to set the size of the files to be exported. You are probably exporting as Original size, if you can set the size to 1200x1200 max.



ok, I'll try that. I don't normally export them out of picassa. But will do that from now on. I've never had an issue with the jpeg's before. And totally explains why I filled 4 memory cards yesterday. I've reduced the picture size on camera now as well.


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2014)

ARe you uploading directly from Picassa to Flickr ?

I wouldn't downsize in camera, make use of all of those pixels.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> ARe you uploading directly from Picassa to Flickr ?
> 
> I wouldn't downsize in camera, make use of all of those pixels.



Yes, that's what I was doing. But the ones on the new camera are HUGE. I'll start exporting into smaller sizes and then uploading. Will also check to see if I've done something in the settings to make them this big.


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2014)

I've never used Picassa but there is probably a setting for limiting the size when sending to Flickr. Let me see what I can find out.


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe try this ?

picaflicka - Transfer photos from picasa to flickr


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 21, 2014)

Great shots, Barb!

I don't use Picasa but it such a popular program, there is a plethora of info on it.  Here are a couple links, but there are many others.  If you prefer videos, I'm sure you will find a wealth of stuff on You-tube. The second link talks about a program from Flickr that apparently does what is needed for you.  Lee

Resize Multiple Picture Files with Picasa - Selecting the Pictures to Resize

Resize Images for The Web - Scott Ellis


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...




Is 7-8 considered "huge"? 



_*awesome.*_ :mrgreen:


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> Great shots, Barb!
> 
> I don't use Picasa but it such a popular program, there is a plethora of info on it. Here are a couple links, but there are many others. If you prefer videos, I'm sure you will find a wealth of stuff on You-tube. The second link talks about a program from Flickr that apparently does what is needed for you. Lee
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm enjoying this camera immensely and reading the manual over and over. I'll get there. 

Thanks for the links. Never had this issue before so got quite frustrated this morning.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



According to flickr, yes. My D80 used to give me jpeg shots that were 2-3mb. Now I'm getting 8mb and up. I never had an issue before uploading and posting pictures. So either the camera is making them bigger or I've selected something in the settings.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2014)

I like # 6 also.  #8 would be coold to see if you can maybe crop it and do a little pp.  That pose needs to be seen better/closer 

Oh - and you have a great new camera.  Take your time learing it, smell it, feel it, enjoy the ride!!!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 21, 2014)

Okay, I started counting the pics I really like, but kept loosing count. You should really save some for the later threads 
I love #3,#5 & #7 from the 1st post.

The file size depends upon two things basically, the level of noise in the image & the resolution of it. However, I really don't think that 7-8 MB Jpegs are all that big for a 24 MP camera.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice shooting barb. Now I get to ask. How much do you love that Sigma?


----------



## baturn (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the trip to the zoo. Fun!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I like # 6 also. #8 would be coold to see if you can maybe crop it and do a little pp. That pose needs to be seen better/closer
> 
> Oh - and you have a great new camera. Take your time learing it, smell it, feel it, enjoy the ride!!!!



Thank you. I wish we could have gotten closer but there was a very large crowd in front of the gorillas and nobody was moving on. We went back multiple times. They are indoors right now so we were shooting through the glass. Scott tried desperately to get pictures of mom and baby but with no success. I'm hoping we'll be back when they get moved outdoors. It's just too small an area to fight through the massive crowd.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Okay, I started counting the pics I really like, but kept loosing count. You should really save some for the later threads
> I love #3,#5 & #7 from the 1st post.
> 
> The file size depends upon two things basically, the level of noise in the image & the resolution of it. However, I really don't think that 7-8 MB Jpegs are all that big for a 24 MP camera.



Aw that made me smile. Thank you. I will stop posting so many in one thread. 

I didn't think it was that big either although I was surprised that it was so much larger than the D80. I think flickr might have been having issues this morning because none of them would upload. It just kept timing out.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Nice shooting barb. Now I get to ask. How much do you love that Sigma?



I can't express how much I love both the sigma AND  the camera. I might even love it just a little more than the guy who got it for me :mrgreen:

Seriously, it was freaking awesome especially in the shots with the difficult lighting. It's heavy and with already sore wrists, I was pretty achy by the end of the day but I know that will get better as I get used to it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I like # 6 also. #8 would be coold to see if you can maybe crop it and do a little pp. That pose needs to be seen better/closer
> ...



Ok, well probably shouldn't give away all my best tricks but when that happens make some really loud fart sounds and then grab your nose and say something like "Oh my god that is just foul.  I think I might vomit"

Then make some heaving sounds and when they step away move up to the glass.  Works like a charm.  Lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2014)

Best tip ever. There was this cute little boy beside us at one point, sitting on his dad's leg. He just kept saying he had to toot, and it wouldn't work on daddy's knee. It was hilarious.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Best tip ever. There was this cute little boy beside us at one point, sitting on his dad's leg. He just kept saying he had to toot, and it wouldn't work on daddy's knee. It was hilarious.


----------

